# Breeding ages?



## ryster2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

My QH barrel horse is not only precious to me, but also a talented gamer. She is 11, and I would like to breed her, but I am not sure when I could afford a down year without screwing up my records. When would she be "too old" to deliver a sound foal? She is a stocky thing, and is fit (let's keep her that way) for athlectics. I have seen a mare that was accidentally bred at 30, and delivered a perfectly sound baby. I have also heard of mares being "bad breeding" after they are about ten, so I'm kinda confused.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

my mare was bred at 11, as a maiden, delivered a healthy filly without complications at 12. no problems, she read the textbook on foaling, had no issues, and filly was actually 3 days 'early'.

I personally would not breed a mare, as a maiden, over 15. thats just my personal opinion based on my vets opinions and what i have read/researched. a seasoned broodmare can foal well into their 20s without complications. and alot of it isnt necessarily the foaling part, but more along the lines of 'getting in foal'. a 45 year old woman is going to have a more difficult time getting pregnant than a 25 year old.

there is a 'prime' for every horse, and its going to vary depending on the individual horse.

breeding is stressful, and there is always the chance that something could go wrong. you just have to make that decision that if something goes wrong, youll be able to live with the results. 

and make sure the stallion you choose isnt just 'joe stud' down the road. Make sure he compliments your mare, has a good disposition, conformation and is a proven producer/has a good record himself. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

IMO you have plenty of time left. I have seen maiden mares foal late in their teens. Getting a mare that old into foal may not be as easy as one that has had numerous foals.
She is in her prime now and you need to decide what is more important your records or having a foal.
You can use shots of hormones to get an older mare into foal ask a repro vet , they are the experts. Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

That's still fairly young for a mare, though it may not be as easy as a younger mare for her to settle as db mentioned. But I know people who had no issues with mares much older than that.


----------



## Sparkles82 (Oct 7, 2014)

What about draft breed mares...since they typically have a shorter lifespan should they no longer be bred once they reach a certain age?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since 98% of mares foal fine with no issues, we really tend not to think of this but, what would you do if you lost the mare and foal in the birthing process? It can happen. Not often, that G-d for that, but it can and does. Is it important enough for you to have a foal from THIS mare to risk her? Or would you be satisfied with a barrel racing bred foal from another mare? And costs wise too, it may be more economical to just buy the foal you want.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If you really don't want down time and want a foal of your mare's bloodlines and cost is of no concern, look into embryo transfer. Have another mare carrying the foal for her, then she has no down time or risk of foaling complications.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I was also going to say embryo transfer sound like a possible option for you.


----------

